# Dialer generic



## alihamilton (Sep 4, 2005)

I run several spyware programs including Ewido but only that one finds Dialer generic every time in HKLM\SYTEM\ControlSet002\Control\SPPinfo\PPSE1IDesc . It seems to reappear on reboot and I have tried rebooting in Safe Mode, turning off System Restore after removing...nothing works. I do not know if it is causing any harm but why is it only Ewido that finds it? Defender, Spy Bot and Destroy, Adaware do not find it. Any advice please?


----------



## alihamilton (Sep 4, 2005)

*Solution!*

Well, just in case anyone else has the same problem, here is the answer!

http://www.wilderssecurity.com/archive/...15497.html


----------

